# Bo3 zombies on Xbox one



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone care to partake?


----------



## torontoke (Jan 11, 2016)

They changed it too radically for me to even try it yet. My kid played it once in front of me and I saw some creature thing with tentacles and teeth.
I miss kino


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2016)

torontoke said:


> They changed it too radically for me to even try it yet. My kid played it once in front of me and I saw some creature thing with tentacles and teeth.
> I miss kino


Yeah same here. But I do kinda like that it stays a challenge, don't get to a certain point and just blaze through levels, gotta be tactical lol.
Just made it to round 17 by myself for the first time. Just got the rocket shield for the first time, that's a dope addition.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jan 24, 2016)

I had more fun playing Carrier on Advanced Warfare. That is a 30, level 40 kind of map/game. 

BO3 is good but, the new shit can be offputting, there seems to be a learning curve for this new series.


----------



## Dumme (Jan 25, 2016)

What map? Giant seem to be the same.


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

get a ps4 then come see me


----------

